# Beaufighter



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

Some nice footage


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcu7C9e0xfg_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Some more....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsUdbzQCm_Y_


----------



## Freebird (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey does anyone know what is the minimum runway length needed for a loaded Beaufighter to take off? What about landing?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

I emailed a friend that knows i will get back to you


----------



## Freebird (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I was just curious. I know the British used A-20's Baltimores in the desert, I wonder if they could use shorter strips than the Beau?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea.......He knows a lot bout WWII planes.........He should know if not i will do some research..unless you find out first


----------

